# Buying a Sony Vaio risky??



## Anish9218 (Jun 13, 2010)

All this time u ask anyone about Sony Vaio they say "They r overpriced  don go for it"

Sony launched its new E series laptops, was thinkin of buyin it.... 
when a few friends told me that battery totally is bad n after their  warranty of 1 Yr gets over n ur laptop gets any problem then the parts  are NOT easily available n r costly so its risky.......  

Does any1 use Sony Vaio ?? Can the tell me smthng abt it? wheather  should i go for it or no?

VPCEB16FG
Windows® 7 Home Premium      	
   		 	        			 			  		 					Intel®  Core™ i3 Processor


  	        			 			  		 					ATI Mobility Radeon™  HD 5650


  	        			 			  		 					Built-in Wireless LAN 802.11b/g/n
   	Built-in Bluetooth® 



  	       			 			  		 					HDMI Output
  Full  HD; 4 GB; 500 GB and Price 49,900


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

With that HD 5650 + Core i3 under 50k, it looks a LOT value-for-money than Dell Studio 15 and you can go for it.


----------



## Anish9218 (Jun 14, 2010)

yes its awesome and its FULL HD too!! u can watch 1080p movie on it!!

But friends here say, after the warranty is over n any part needs to get repaired then it'll b costly n i wouldn't find the parts that easily as HP laptops.... so it'll b big money waste after 1 yr (i.e.,after warranty is over).....

So thats what I want to find out from u guys whether Sony is reliable or no.....


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is what my experience with Sony Vaio was. I bought Sony Vaio VGN-C25 when I went for my MBA. A look at my lappy would tell you how much care I took to keep it in best shape. But problems started within 6 months.

1. 6 months into the purchase, battery stopped working. I took it to Sony Service Centre and it was replaced within a day. Service-wise I was amazed with Sony.

2. 10 months into the purchase, its DVD-writer started giving me problems. Only 1 out of 5 burned successfully. I took it to Sony, they used their own DVDs, cleaned the lens but no success. DVD-writer was then changed.

3. 18 months into the purchase, screen went off. I was told it would cost 18k to replace it. Warranty for my lappy was for 1 year only and Sony website said nothing about extended warranty. Sadly, I was then told that I should have paid 5k for extended warranty. I paid 17k to replace the screen.

4. 24 months later, battery died and I was compelled to throw away my beloved Sony laptop in my junk store. A hardware can give problems but so many of them within 2 years is not acceptable.

Buying a Sony laptop costs relatively higher and it does give you some premium feeling  but I would expect Sony to use hardware of better quality. I paid 30% more than its price to be able to use this lappy for 2 years and thats sad. I'm sure I would never go for Sony laptop ever again even if it has the best looks.

Check out the extended warranty options and if you could get your lappy with atleast 3 years of warranty within your budget, then it might make sense to buy Sony.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 17, 2010)

whoa...that's a LOT of problems buddy...thanks for sharing the feedback with us, atleast I can stop my friends wasting money on those glossy Sony machines


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2010)

Anish9218 said:


> All this time u ask anyone about Sony Vaio they say "They r overpriced  don go for it"
> 
> Sony launched its new E series laptops, was thinkin of buyin it....
> when a few friends told me that battery totally is bad n after their  warranty of 1 Yr gets over n ur laptop gets any problem then the parts  are NOT easily available n r costly so its risky.......
> ...



i think i will be in a better position to answer ur doubts and troubled confusion..  so jus relax and read on.. 

i purchased my sony vaio E Series laptop "VPCEB16FG" in the month of March,2010 jus the same day as it was launched in stores (9th march to be precise).. and hv been using it for many heavy apps, games, fullHD movies (the real ones and NOT the rips..) and this lappy has gr8 performance, well ofcourse, my main criteria was the price (to be upto 50K max) and a better gpu, as all other brands (im a DELL fan,) but still since the gpu was an ATi Mobility radeon 5650 and a 1GB dedicated gpu, i decided to go for it, as playing games was also on my list in the Rs. 50K price range.

I hv been using this lappy (pics on the 1st page in the link given in my siggy, if u wish to see my lappy ) and hv faced not a single problem with it, also managed to install my own WIn7 x64 version of the OS after carefully swiping out (deleting and formatting) the factory loaded Win7 OS. 

the update support from the Sony Vaio site (if in cse u wish to install a different version of Win7) is jus amazing, it has got all the drivers all the softwares tat u need to install on a freshly formatted and newly installed OS..


as far as lappy goin bad or kaput or any thing of tat sort, then no one can guarantee that, even other better brands hv this question, but plz do not be so paranoid, jus relax, this is a gr8 lappy in the Rs. 50K price range.. 

so my call wud be, Go for this lappy..if ur budget is upto50K...

but do not doubt the performance of this lappy with its built in features..its jus gr8ly satisfying to the core.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Anish9218 (Jun 18, 2010)

thnks guys fr the gr8 feed-back.......a few days bak i was feelin bad tht no one responded n my post was completely ignored....
But ur replies were gr8....
Even now Im confused, akkies_2000 and ashu888ashu888's feedback r a complete contrast to each other....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 19, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> i think i will be in a better position to answer ur doubts and troubled confusion..  so jus relax and read on..
> 
> i purchased my sony vaio E Series laptop "VPCEB16FG" in the month of March,2010 jus the same day as it was launched in stores (9th march to be precise).. and hv been using it for many heavy apps, games, fullHD movies (the real ones and NOT the rips..) and this lappy has gr8 performance, well ofcourse, my main criteria was the price (to be upto 50K max) and a better gpu, as all other brands (im a DELL fan,) but still since the gpu was an ATi Mobility radeon 5650 and a 1GB dedicated gpu, i decided to go for it, as playing games was also on my list in the Rs. 50K price range.
> 
> ...



what abt d battery bakup. 
1. Normal
2. With gaming


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anish9218 said:


> thnks guys fr the gr8 feed-back.......a few days bak i was feelin bad tht no one responded n my post was completely ignored....
> But ur replies were gr8....
> Even now Im confused, akkies_2000 and ashu888ashu888's feedback r a complete contrast to each other....


well..  its not that im favouring VAIO heavily jus bcoz i own one.. its jus tat its NOT bad, there may be few exceptional cases of utter failure (wich all brands hv) if u see and pin point every nook, but since i hv been using this lappy for all my multimedia needs as well as for work and ON-the-go purposes, i can say it meets my needs really gr8 (not good,but gr8)  



a2mn2002 said:


> what abt d battery bakup.
> 1. Normal
> 2. With gaming



1.)  during normal work: MS office, Internet, the battery  lasts well .. close to 3 hrs.. 

2.) with gaming, wen i played fifa 2010, i was able to complete 3 back to back (8 min duration) matches with more than medium brightness

also, while playing crysis, the battery lasted 1hr and 15mins 
-------------


Cheers nb e-peace....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2010)

@anish, a general rule is to go for extended warranty. laptops giving trouble after a year of use is kid of common these days. But do remember that Sony is second to Asus and Apple in reliability (when checked after a year of use) and Dell trails just behind Sony.

Earlier, sony laptops were ignored due to high price but with the release of E series, the scenario has changed. Go get a Vaio E series but do get extended warranty pack. It doesnt' cost much but it can be save your bank account in case something happens


----------



## Stuge (Jun 20, 2010)

if you do buy Sony make sure you get 2 years extended warranty for Rs 5000.
 I'm using vaio till now I had these issues .

1st with the fan : Recently ,I was troubled with fan noise ,but I got it replaced  ( Sony has recognized the problem and has given extended warranty for the same )

2nd with dvd writer : writer stopped working after 4 months (its because of my stupidity, I installed the firmware from sonynec-optiarc website ).Always make sure to install firmware from manufactures website only .my writer was replaced at the same time ,when fan was replaced  (took 1 week to replace it ).I never told them that it stopped working because of my foolishness ,so it was replaced under warranty ]


----------



## Anish9218 (Jun 21, 2010)

*thnx gu**ys, but be**yond 2 **yrs son**y cant xtend the warrant**y if I pa**y them more?
I think Ill go for Son**y, but what abt HP??* Ever*yone here sa**y HP's the most reliable than an**ything else n its prett**y costl**y too For eg:

For 52k Ill get

HP Pavilion DV6-1308TX Laptop Technical Specification:
    * Windows 7 Home Premium
    * 15.6 (1366×768 pixels) High definition BrightView Widescreen Display
    * Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 Processor (2.2GHz, 2MB cache)
    * ATI Mobility Radeion HD 4650 Graphics
    * 4GB RAM
    * 320GB Hard Disk
HP Pavilion DV6-1308TX Laptop Price in India - Rs. 48,800/- Indian Rupee (INR)



HP Pavilion dv6-2163TX Laptop Specs:
    * Windows 7
    * 15.6 inch WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen
    * Intel Core i5-550M Processor (2.4GHz, upto 2.93GHz in Turbo Mode, 3MB Cache)
    * Nvidia Geforce GT 230M Graphics Card (1GB)
    * 4GB RAM
    * 500 GB Sata Hard Disk Drive
HP Pavilion dv6-2163TX Price in India: Rs. 52,000/- Indian Rupee (INR)

But looking at Son*y's laptops ( the new E series ones, I want to go for Sony only) 
but my friends say Sony's nt tht reliable after warranty...they say go for HP only and till now I never ever heard any probs from HP laptops.....thats y i wanted to ask u ppl abt Sony.....

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

uptill now every1 said Sony is overpriced and parts r nt easily available n costly after warranty.....Overpricing issue is over with the E-Series.......theyre awesome but the warranty issue is kinda disturbing....HP laptop parts r easily available everywhere n easily repairable but nt Sony.... (Im nt a fan of HP or smthng but after finding abt it from 5-6 PC shops here Im saying this....)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2010)

^^

believe me Sony E Series are the better ones as compared to previous sony vaio laptops.. 

to all: guys, my SONY VAIO E Series (VP CEB 16FG) is jus 3,5 months old, i hv the 1 yr warranty clause intact but from where can i extend my warranty for say 2 yrs..??? shud i go to croma store??  plz tell me exact details 


cheers n  e-peace....


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2010)

AFAIK Chroma gives extended warranty only upto 15 days of purchase (that's what they told me when I purchased a HP printer from them recently)


----------



## Anish9218 (Jun 24, 2010)

dont mind me asking but i want to b sure ashu888ashu888
Dont u think its too early to make assumptions?
I mean akkies_2000's problems started from 6 months onwards....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> AFAIK Chroma gives extended warranty only upto 15 days of purchase (that's what they told me when I purchased a HP printer from them recently)



well, then any other options??? any other guys hv a different soln..?? 



Anish9218 said:


> dont mind me asking but i want to b sure ashu888ashu888
> Dont u think its too early to make assumptions?
> I mean akkies_2000's problems started from 6 months onwards....


u are absolutely correct in viewing ur concerns buddy, i respect that..  but then wich lappy doesnt hv/giv problems..?? it jus depends on how the way we use this tech product,, 

but the final call is urs.. 

if i were u (since i already hv a VAIO) i wud take an extended warranty.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 28, 2010)

@ Anish9218
The models that you mentioned of HP, I think, are reasonably priced.Somewhat close to what Dell Studio 15 offers for the same specification.
And how should one compare HP Pavillion series and Sony E series ?


----------



## Anish9218 (Jun 30, 2010)

amrawtanshx Plz dont mind me sayin, Im not a Dell-Hater nor like to offend any Dell-lovers,

Dell aint that good if u want a lappy which has got a mid-level graphic card,
Right from 36k to 60k range laptops of Dell have almost the same graphic card (be it ATI 4570 or ATI 5470, their gaming capability is the same) Theyre just started graphic cards. Why waste money on such stuff,

U cant compare Sony E Series ATI 5650 to ATI 5470 (of Dell's)
ATI 5650 is way much bettr graphic card.....

Mow i just have to decide between Sony E Series or HP DV6 laptops......Hp is a bit costly in this case but Sony is bettr though little less priced than HP.......


----------

